# Adding bolster



## zizirex (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, I have a project knife for rehandling. I am thinking about adding a Bolster (maybe JB Weld it instead of pin it)
I am thinking about the material, should I use stainless steel or should I use Brass or maybe Copper? or maybe use something different like Buffalo horn or maybe Acrylic stuff.
What is the recommendation and what is the advantage or disadvantage of a different material?
the knife itself is Ironclad, and the handle that I got is pretty crappy. I am thinking to change it with hardwood instead of Pakkawood.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 22, 2020)

The bolster is meant as a "tough"(er) to destroy point on the handle, something that takes wear/abuse and holds up to it better than say plain wood will. That doesn't really tell the truth though as most materials seem to hold up OK in the kitchen bolster role. Most folks use buffalo horn, (stabilized) wood, or some type of metal.

What I see from your post as the biggest concern is in the construction method you're considering - just gluing bolsters on. If you're doing a stick (hidden) tang then this is not a problem (obviously) but if the knife will be full tang where you have scales used with two piece bolsters you're going to need to either pin or solder them in place if you expect them to stay put forever. Some makers have used hidden "epoxy pins" to help here, and this seems to work OK, based on what I've heard. To do that you drill holes into the inside of the bolsters, and through the tang, so that the epoxy becomes your "pins" to hold it all together. Adding in the same "epoxy pin" technique on the sides where the bolsters meet up with the scales will add additional security as well.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 22, 2020)

If it’s western handle with two piece bolster, I second Dave above that you need both adhesion & a pin.

JB weld is very strong, about 50% steel welding strength, totally water proof & heat resistant to 550F. With a big contact surface like the case with bolster, the only way to break it off is by shearing, thus, a pin to prevent the shearing movement force upon shock.

JB weld is less common but I’ve read it from other knife forums where some black smith use it too. I have blazing weld set up, but I did the bolster in the knife below with JB weld & hidden pin, it’s holding up well. It didn’t even have any issue during belt sanding of the bolster & frequent water dip.

Tanaka Sekiso Wa to Yo handle conversion


----------



## zizirex (Aug 23, 2020)

Ahh, I see... seems like pinning is the best way. the reason I am hesitant about pinning is I am a bit scared to drill a small hole into the tang. I will see what I can do, should do it with Brass or Stainless Steel? which one is easier. any con of using brass, or stick with stainless?

It is a western handle it came without a bolster, but once I put the new scale, it will be slightly bigger than the tang, so it will be semi-full tang.


----------

